

CueBuddy – A Digital Cue Extension (3D Printed, + iOS App) - nthState
https://vimeo.com/110352432

======
nthState
Hi all, I've been working on a hardware/software product for the past few
months and it's now time to show it off.

It's called: CueBuddy, it's a digital cue extension for playing pool or
snooker. You attach it to the end of your cue. It sends the movement/force of
the shot you take to an iOS app where it visualises the data.

Thanks for looking!

Chris

------
daredevildave
Cool. I can see we're entering an era of cheap niche hardware for all kinds of
things.

Exciting times.

